# Turkey Body Language Tips!



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I learned something. Always a good day when that happens!
http://bestturkeydecoy.com/body-language/


----------



## vizslagirl (Dec 29, 2010)

good stuff


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Great read. Had no idea that little dude on their head moved or meant anything haha


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Excellent thanks for posting.


----------



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

Good info, nice site.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

I guess all your teams snoods are standin up n showing off your fear of the Fools this year ehh....try n relax guys they look bigger that way:evil:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I think most veteran turkey hunters know all this, but it's nice to have it written down to show to that new/novice turkey hunter you're taking out. 

I can't even remember all the times when I knew that bird was getting ready to depart, but the guy with me was oblivious and with that bird 10 feet away, it's sometimes a little hard for humans to communicate. 

They should also have put a little in there about the body language of hens, because very often what a tom does is purely dependent on her.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Good stuff T. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Linda G. said:
> 
> 
> > I think most veteran turkey hunters know all this, but it's nice to have it written down to show to that new/novice turkey hunter you're taking out.
> ...


I posted it for the rest of us sloutches Linda. I knew you already knew all this stuff.
Maybe you could go to the sight and enlighten them on what they should include on their site.:lol: 

To the rest of you "novices", you're welcome!


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Linda G. said:


> ...
> I can't even remember all the times when I knew that bird was getting ready to depart, but the guy with me was oblivious and with that bird 10 feet away, it's sometimes a little hard for humans to communicate.


I can't remember all the times my grandson and I have had normal conversations with turkeys winthin gun range.

One was while we were on one side of the fence-line and the turkeys on the other. He was crouched down behind a bush and I was standing next to a tree about 20 feet away. He couldn't get a shot because of a bush between them. I was picking on him trying to get him to give me the gun because I had a shot.:lol::lol::lol:

Or last year when he was going to call one in for me. 
We sat on opposite sides of a tree , facing away from one another. There were 5 turkeys out in the field in front of me. He started calling and three headed our way. About the time they got close enough that we could see they were jakes , a tom gobbled from behind me , across the woods. Jordan and I talked about how could I move around the tree without these jakes seeing me and spooking. We continued to talk , and the jakes kept coming. We were talking as the jakes were less than 10 yards from my feet.

Every year , there is at least one hunt where we are talking with turkeys around us.
Must be something you've never tried.

Besides that , you said "with that bird 10 feet away" ?
If that birds a shooter , he's gonna die before he gets that close !


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

You're probably one of those "60 yards is close enough" guys, right? Heck yea, get enough firepower, maybe a bazooka, and you could kill one at 100 yards!!

If I shot as soon as I could see one, I suppose I could talk to my hunting partner, too...

but the turkey behind you that you might be able to get would probably hear you...

Glad you posted this for all the "novices" on this board, QDAman...god knows there's a bunch of them, between this guy and the guy on the other thread who was calling in "someone else's" area just to see if he'd get a response, I've had enough for one day...

LOL


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> I posted it for the rest of us sloutches Linda. I knew you already knew all this stuff.
> Maybe you could go to the sight and enlighten them on what they should include on their site.:lol:
> 
> To the rest of you "novices", you're welcome!


 
I shared this with my younger brother and nephews. They all appreciated the information. So from another novice with a pretty good track record. (Heading to Missouri in the morning!) I thank you again.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Great information. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Linda G. said:


> You're probably one of those "60 yards is close enough" guys, right? Heck yea, get enough firepower, maybe a bazooka, and you could kill one at 100 yards!!


Shot my first 2 with my bow (96 & 97).
3rd one with a 12ga. in 99.
The grandson and I both have kiiled them ever since with a Mossberg 500 20ga.
Now that I have an SD card for my phone , if I get the chance , I'll video one of our conversations this year and bring this post back up.


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

QDMAMAN said:


> I posted it for the rest of us sloutches Linda. I knew you already knew all this stuff.
> Maybe you could go to the sight and enlighten them on what they should include on their site.:lol:
> 
> To the rest of you "novices", you're welcome!


 
Hey thanks for the link T, Now the real question is what hat do you wear the firefighter helmet or the full brimmer? :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

dlbaldwin01 said:


> Hey thanks for the link T, Now the real question is what hat do you wear the firefighter helmet or the full brimmer? :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Sombrero!


----------

